# How to introduce a dog to a horse...?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hm. No advice so far. Bumping this up, with a picture of the horses in question.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

On a leash after A LOT of exercise, and with their favorite treats an goodies to form a positive experience? Don't push it. Start from way the heck back and slowly get closer. If they bark or show signs of stress, remove them and try again another day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Do you know the horses? I'd just go pet them and be really excited to see them, and just let the dogs approach.

I really don't know what to tell you. My family has horses and cattle. I've never really introduced Zelda to them. She just kind of ignored/accepted their presence.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I think that being a confident yet relaxed pack leader and ignoring the horses as you walk by is the way to go. Keep your positive energy focused on the walk. Horses? What horses?

If you force an interaction by confronting the horses with your pups there could be problems. 

Ignoring and focusing on a purposeful walk is really hard if you are like me and adore horses. My pups get excitedly jealous when I focus my attention/affection on other furry beings 

After a period of ignoring and proving that there is nothing to be threatened by then you can increase your interaction by talking happily to the horses as you walk by and then eventually stopping for a pat (if you are lucky)


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My neighbors have horses on the adjacent property. Actually, all my dogs, also the passed on ones never really got riled up around horses nor did the horses around the dogs. I could walk by with any of my dogs, leash or no leash and they respected each other.
Even Ben is walking passed horses daily. He was actually the one that was intimidated the first time he saw a horse, but he was little. The horse stuck his head over the fence to greet him and Ben did not get close for the first couple of times. Now, he and Dachsi greet the horses daily, but they are on leash.

I somehow think horses know what dogs are and if they have not had bad experiences, they are just fine around them. It is just up to us to keep our dogs in line if they have the potential to get obnoxious around the horses. 
Leashing them around the horses is always the best way to go.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks all. Very good info to mull over. I see myself walking past the horses once in a while on our way to a nearby walking trail. I'm mostly concerned with Bella, since she's reactive and wants to bark at anything/anyone she doesn't recognize. So I think I'll walk them separately a few times (Bella can get Tucker riled up...wish she would pick up on his demeanor instead of the other way around) so they can meet or see the horses at their own rate. Maybe down the road I'll be able to walk them together near the horses, after everyone is more accustomed to the sights and smells. And in the meantime, here's a "beauty shot" of my two, enjoying a lazy Saturday in their current suburban home, LOL.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I love the picture!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

With your dogs on leash, it won't be a problem. The horses will just move away if the get uncomfortable. Stay a comfortable distance from the fence or on the road and just keep walking.

If you ignore them, the dogs should ignore them too. 

Mr. Darcy is not the least bit afraid of the horses and that can cause a problem if he behaves in a puppy way that they don't like. We are very careful to never have him unleashed when they are in the field. They don't mind dogs but they've never had one jump up on their sides or mouth their legs...gawd only knows what he would do in his excitement. 

Most likely the horses in question have a farm dog and won't freak if Bella barks at them.

Forgot to add that as a horse owner...do not approach the fence or feed treats without the owner's permission and presence.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> With your dogs on leash, it won't be a problem. The horses will just move away if the get uncomfortable. Stay a comfortable distance from the fence or on the road and just keep walking.
> 
> If you ignore them, the dogs should ignore them too.
> 
> ...


Thanks... Regarding the last item, is it bad form to pet their noses? Well I guess it is... But they're so very tempting.... And they come right to the fence as if they're looking for attention. Oh, well. :uhoh:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I would advise against any contact until you know the horses. Horses and fences can be a bad mix.

Go meet the owners and visit the horses in their barn yard first. Believe me, the owner will appreciate it. And might even say, sure go ahead give them carrots and pet them all you want. Better to have it come that way. Also, if you get permission to treat them, always cut the apples in quarters. A friend had her horse choke to death right in front of her from getting a whole apple stuck in her throat blocking her trachea.

They are really fragile creatures, for all their size, and some don't have a good sense of self-preservation, i.e. not bright. ;-)

Electric fence? Watch your fingers. lol zzzzzzttttt!


----------

